# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Вопрос про логику поста в Экадаши

## Вилен Егоров

Намастэ уважаемый Хари Шаури прабху! У меня вопрос по Экадаши. Прочитал истории всех Экадаши, там часто написано, что тот, кто читает эти истории получает блага, равные пожертвованиям тысяч коров, или многих жертвоприношений, а так же человеку списываются все грехи, в том числе и тяжкие. Стоит ли мне воспринимать эти утверждения буквально, или как художественное преувеличение? Если буквально, то на данный момент, получается, я безгрешен?
В историях про Экадаши пишут "читающий или слушающий эту историю получает избавление от всех грехов" Или "благо равное пожертвованию 1000 коров" - в таком смысле утверждения. Пока я воспринимал это как художественный прием, поэтическое преувеличение, было все ок, ведическое знание представлялось очень логичным и рациональным. Но гаудия-вайшнавы, с которыми я говорил, сказали, что это надо воспринимать буквально, так как написано. И теперь у меня дилемма: принять что ведическое знание не логично, либо принять нелогичной точку зрения гаудия-вайшнавов, либо услышать логичное объяснение и принять эту точку зрения. 
  Написано также, что если кто неосознанно или не зная случайно постится на Экадаши, то он всё равно получает блага в полной мере от этого поста, у него списываются грехи и т.д. Но, по идее, только осознанные намеренные действия способны принести благо и избавить от грехов, хотя в этих историях утверждается другое. В этом я тоже вижу нелогичность.
   Также меня смущают и другие утверждения, в случае если их воспринимать буквально. Один день поста приносит то же благо, что 5000 лет аскетизма. 5000 лет, это 50-80 воплощений в физическом теле. И блага, которые можно получить благодаря 50-ти жизням, положенным на аскетизм даёт один пост. Почему же тогда верующие до сих пор практикуют аскетизм, если достаточно одного дня поста, выполненного правильно? Или дело в том,что провести 50 воплощений в аскезе легче, чем выполнить правильно пост на Экадаши?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Хари Шаури прабху уже несколько лет не отвечает на вопросы в этом разделе. Раздел открыт только для чтения.

----------


## Вилен Егоров

Понял, спасибо. Странно только как я умудрился тут создал тему, если раздел открыт только для чтения)
Враджендра Кумар прабху, тогда, быть может, Вы могли бы ответить? Или лучше создать вопрос в вашей ветке?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ответил в своем разделе.

----------

